# Why don't you guy review Switch?



## anhminh (Mar 3, 2017)

I thought Nintendo would send testing unit to most Video Game site and Youtuber? Didn't you receive one too?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2017)

We are a hacking site and I am pretty sure Nintendo wishes we weren't a real site.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 3, 2017)

Who says T-hug or any other of the reporters didn't got one?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 3, 2017)

We didn't receive a Switch because, when compared to the other review sites and reviewers out there, we're a relatively small community. 

We have trouble enough getting games to review from Nintendo, we likely won't ever get their consoles early unless someone steals it off a truck or GBATemp suddenly explodes with millions of active-ish users.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 3, 2017)

anhminh said:


> I thought Nintendo would send testing unit to most Video Game site and Youtuber? Didn't you receive one too?


Well most gaming sites and youtubers don't discuss how to hack consoles. GBAtemp may have had a 'facelift' in the sense of general, non-hacking related gaming content, courtesy of the excellent news staff, but it still is mostly perceived as a console hacking site. But of course there is always the option to write your own review in the review center.


----------



## Columbo2811 (Mar 3, 2017)

Here's a review. This is the second time I've posted this on temp but I don't think there's a better person to review it. This guy is the Guinness world record holder for games/consoles. He's been collecting for decades so he knows his shit and must of spent probably 100's of thousands of Australian dollars on stuff over the years and is a hardcore gamer.
Enjoy

Seems like video was deleted due to Nintendos embargo shite.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2017)

Columbo2811 said:


> Here's a review. This is the second time I've posted this on temp but I don't think there's a better person to review it. This guy is the Guinness world record holder for games/consoles. He's been collecting for decades so he knows his shit and must of spent probably 100's of thousands of Australian dollars on stuff over the years and is a hardcore gamer.
> Enjoy



Yeah, that's a review. But that's not our review


----------



## anhminh (Mar 3, 2017)

That seem weird since even a nobody Youtuber with barely over 1000 subs got one.


----------



## Chary (Mar 5, 2017)

anhminh said:


> That seem weird since even a nobody Youtuber with barely over 1000 subs got one.


Our staff did have contact with a Nintendo rep, who said to check back for a potential review unit, but things apparently fell through. Which sucks, to be honest, since a lot smaller sites and youtubers got units and Breath of the Wild or 1 2 Switch as a review copy. As more staff obtain Switches, and buy more than just BOTW, you'll be seeing reviews pop up soon enough. Nintendo is a bit cagey, but when asked, they're fairly consistent with providing review copies. (Yokai, S/M, Metroid Prime FF, etc) It's just the hassle of making sure to ask them about a week prior to the game's launch. Hopefully the site can swing Mario Sports Superstars later this month.


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 6, 2017)

I think the most shocking thing learned in this thread is that Nintendo talks to you guys at all or has ever given you anything other than a C&D


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 7, 2017)

I love the temp, really, I do. However, given how 80% of the people I see around here care more about piracy than supporting the games and consoles, I can understand how Nintendo could be sceptical to be reviewed before the official launch. The switch has barely been out there, and I've seen tons of people already hoping for it to be hacked... That's not cool.

As far as games go, Nintendo has no problems giving review copies, I know several people who have review websites (and now I'm helping a friend with his), who get Nintendo games far more easily Sony's, Sega's, Capcom's, etc...


----------



## crimsonedge11 (Mar 7, 2017)

I'd be interested in reading a non-fanboy review of the system.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 7, 2017)

crimsonedge11 said:


> I'd be interested in reading a non-fanboy review of the system.


*Non-fanboy review
*GBAtemp staff
That's not going to happen dude, ever.


----------



## Deboog (Mar 7, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> *Non-fanboy review
> *GBAtemp staff
> That's not going to happen dude, ever.


Haha the site is even named after a Nintendo console.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 7, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> *Non-fanboy review
> *GBAtemp staff
> That's not going to happen dude, ever.


Apparently you don't know the GBATemp staff at all, most of our Nintendo game review scores are rather low compared to everyone else. Look for our Breath of the Wild review, which will be coming shortly, and you'll see exactly what I mean.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 7, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Apparently you don't know the GBATemp staff at all, most of our Nintendo game review scores are rather low compared to everyone else. Look for our Breath of the Wild review, which will be coming shortly, and you'll see exactly what I mean.


I definitely will.


Deboog said:


> Haha the site is even named after a Nintendo console.


Wew


----------



## endoverend (Mar 7, 2017)

We will get one eventually, however the Nintendo lady said they don't have anymore to give right now because of the shortages.


----------



## Minox (Mar 7, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> *Non-fanboy review
> *GBAtemp staff
> That's not going to happen dude, ever.


A fair amount of GBAtemp members may be fanboys, but having spoken to most of the staff I doubt any of us count as fanboys. Maybe fans, but certainly not fanboys.


----------



## crimsonedge11 (Mar 7, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> *Non-fanboy review
> *GBAtemp staff
> That's not going to happen dude, ever.



There is a different in being a fan of some of Nintendo's previous systems/games and just being a blind fanboy.  I'm in the first category, but not the second.  I thought the Wii-U was a pretty garbage system, to be perfectly honest.  But I'm not going to judge the Switch, just because the Wii-U was junk.  Maybe it's a good system?  I dunno.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 7, 2017)

Minox said:


> but having spoken to most of the staff I doubt any of us count as fanboys


I am a fanboy.


----------



## anhminh (Mar 3, 2017)

I thought Nintendo would send testing unit to most Video Game site and Youtuber? Didn't you receive one too?


----------



## Minox (Mar 7, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> I am a fanboy.


You horrible person. Shame on you.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 7, 2017)

Minox said:


> You horrible person. Shame on you.


That is not very nice.
It happened after I got bitten by one during a pokeflood.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> We are a hacking site and I am pretty sure Nintendo wishes we weren't a real site.


What's your point? Hacking sites review games and game consoles. And money wise they could afford one for the winner of that video contest so......


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> We are a hacking site and I am pretty sure Nintendo wishes we weren't a real site.



there r scene sites and content sites.  we're a scene site.  we r a hacking site too, but scene site makes it less clear to say Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft.


----------



## Minox (Mar 7, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> That is not very nice.
> It happened after I got bitten by one during a pokeflood.


And we forgot to euthanise you? I'll get right on that


----------



## Chary (Mar 7, 2017)

Fan_girl_, thank you very much, you gender assuming scum. Reeeee /sarcasm

I have a soft spot for some Nintendo franchises, but surely, you can see there's no Nintendo bias from the staff, going off most 3DS reviews, such as Sun/Moon, Federation Force, BOTW, Codename Steam, etc.


----------



## ItsKipz (Mar 7, 2017)

Chary said:


> Fan_girl_, thank you very much, you gender assuming scum. Reeeee /sarcasm
> 
> I have a soft spot for some Nintendo franchises, but surely, you can see there's no Nintendo bias from the staff, going off most 3DS reviews, such as Sun/Moon, Federation Force, BOTW, Codename Steam, etc.


Unbiased reviews are something i'm always looking for.


----------



## Ericzander (Mar 8, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> *Non-fanboy review
> *GBAtemp staff
> That's not going to happen dude, ever.


I'm the fourth staff member to bring this up in this thread, but trust me, you should see what we say about Nintendo behind closed doors.

Spoiler: We're not all fanboys.  

Though I do think it holds a special place in all of our hearts, we're the first to rip on them for every single one of their flaws.  Sometimes even to the wrath of the rest of GBAtemp.  Yokai Watch review anyone?  Ooohhh or the Hyrule Warriors one.  Good times.


----------



## HentaiGami (Mar 13, 2017)

.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2017)

HentaiGami said:


> they'll buy it anyway, why send one for free


Because game companies actually normally send out free reviewer systems/games/etc.


----------

